# LNB question



## yahikochan1 (Dec 15, 2004)

hi
i just register and i have a question about the lnb. 

I can receive with an antenna of 1.1M and a LNB Ku of Dishnetwork; FTA channel or i need another type of Antenna and LNB? 

Please help me 
att
yahikochan1


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

You will get very few channels with that LNB, best to get a Standard KU LNBF for your dish all the best!


----------

